# Guess What Movies These Are from



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

You you got a gift My friend you saw that there was something i was doing & you figuared that out 


Hey if you kick this table Agian Im gonna rip your F____ Heart out Man 


So do you have I just called to Say i love you Its for my Daughter Oh is she in achoma 





Those Are just three Movies Now guess where those Lines are From


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

The third one is from "High Fidelity" starring John Cusack. The other two :shrug:

How about this one:

"One day I decided to make my own crawdads, only without the water - it was just like making popcorn."


----------

